# B-Movies And Awful Films



## mac1

Does anyone else have a soft spot for films that you love for all the wrong reasons?

In my opinion there is nothing better than sitting down with a few friends and ridiculing a terrible movie. Let me start with the travesty that was : -

*Volcano* - I loved that movie! Remember when they stopped the flow of lava with a combination of parked buses and water!?!!? Or who can forget the scene where our hero is hanging off a metal ladder with his bare hands, above a river of lava, and although the ladder is warping from the heat, still he hangs on! Also I loved the way that New York coveniently had storm drains just in the right place to divert the flow of lava - classic stuff.

Anyone ever seen an episode of Mystery Science Theater 3000, that show is great. For anyone that doesn't know, each episode consists of a guy, with 2 robot puppets making sarcastic comments over such classic B-Movies as "Attack Of The Killer Shrews", "Deathstalker And The Warriors From Hell", "Terror From The Year 5000", and my own personal favorite "Santa Claus Conquers The Martians". It is all good.


----------



## Brian G Turner

PErsonally, I just never got into b movies. Maybe it's just not my type of humour. OMG - this most definitely certifies myself as boring!


----------



## mac1

Perhaps you've just never seen anything bad enough!!

If so, I pity thee  ;D

LOL  ;D


----------



## mac1

Has anyone seen the Ed Wood "classic?" Plan 9: From Outer Space. I have it on DVD its great. It is believed by many to be worst film ever made. The "making of" documentary on the DVD actually had a bigger budget than the film. Most of the "actors" are actually just people Ed Wood owed favors to, and his starring actor, the ageing Bela Legosi actually died while the film was being made, and only actually appears twice. Well worth a watch.

*Ed Wood - From The Opening Dialog Of Plan 9: From Outer Space*
"Future events such as these will effect us in the future"


----------



## Brian G Turner

I'm not too sure if I've actually seen it or not - the Johnny Depp film somewhat obscured my memories of these awful films, some of which I'm sure I've watched.


----------



## dwndrgn

I mostly love these old movies - even when they are awful.  
Best example: The Beastmaster

However, there are some bad movies that are so bad you want to warn others to stay away...

Best example: Yor, the Hunter from the Future


----------



## Brian G Turner

> However, there are some bad movies that are so bad you want to warn others to stay away...
> 
> Best example: Yor, the Hunter from the Future



How could a film with a name like _that_ be _bad_??  ;D


----------



## mac1

Well I went to the cinema to see Bulletproof Monk tonight - nuff said - lol!

Was anyone aware that there were British Nazis in service in Tibet in 1940? No - me niether!

Ridiculas film - worth a watch for a laugh (for all the wrong reasons) - but don't waste your money on it - not even sure if it was meant to be a comedy - certainly made me giggle though!  8)


----------



## Brian G Turner

I wondered about "Bullet-Proof Monk".


----------



## Marianne

Attack of the Killer Tomatoes
Buckaroo Bonzai
Little Shop of Horrors(the original, not the musical)

These are some of my favorite B movies.


----------



## Brian G Turner

Wasn't George Clooney in one of the killer tomato films?


----------



## littlemissattitude

Love B-movies. I've mentioned "The Doberman Gang" on this forum before as one of my favorites, mostly because it was filmed where I grew up.

Also, late days as it is, I'll second bigmacscanlan's nomination of "Volcano", although if it is the Tommy Lee Jones film being referred to, it takes place in Los Angeles rather than in New York.....which makes the storm drains even funnier; as anyone who has ever been in southern California in the rain knows, the storm drains they have don't work for _water_, much less lava.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Most of the fun for me in this film was watching places I know get erupted on. Don't get me wrong, I love L.A. (really - I'm not being sarcastic); but it was just funny.

And marianne mentions the original "Little Shop of Horrors" - what a wonderful film. I think they made it on a budget of about $1.98
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and it really is awful. But, it is also horribly original. And there is that masochistic dental patient, perfectly portrayed by a very young Jack Nicholson. The later musical is fun, but not this much fun.


----------



## dwndrgn

I absolutely LOVED Buckaroo Banzai...they enjoyed poking fun at themselves while making that and it is just general goofy fun.


----------



## mac1

littlemissattitude said:
			
		

> Love B-movies. I've mentioned "The Doberman Gang" on this forum before as one of my favorites, mostly because it was filmed where I grew up.


If anyone has Sky, it's on Sky Movie Max 4 next Friday at 7.15am - can't wait to check it out for myself.

I finally have my Sky+ box working, so I am taping lots of cheese this week, this is my line up. Getting some friends over and having a cheese weekend next week . Here my list of cheesy films on Sky this week, Including full quotes of Sky's actual synopses:-






Tuesday - 8.00am - *Target Earth*
"There's an alien invasion coming and only little Tammy knows when. Zombie cops hunt the kid, while a sheriff teams up with desert hippes to save the world. (1997)"








Tuesday - 2.00pm - *MVP2: Most Verticle Primate*
"More monkey business in this family comedy as Jack is chased out of the hockey team by arch-rivals. So he becomes top banana in a skateboarding competition. (2001)"








Tuesday - 8.00pm - *Earth Vs The Spider*
"The dark side of Spider-Man. A security guard, desperate for revenge after thugs murder his pal, injects himself with arachnid serum. But there are side effects... (2001)"








Tuesday - 10.00pm - *She Creature*
"Flesh-eating mermaids? Classy 50's-style creature feature, with circus folk Rufus Sewell and Carla Gugino stealing a real mermaid, unaware of her terrible hunger. (2001)"








Wednesday - 2.00am - *It's Alive III*
"Mutant killer baby sequel. A father leads an expedition to the island where the monstrous kids are quarantined, but the tots have just started teething. (1987)"









Wednesday - 8.50am - *MVP - Most Valuable Primate*
"Jack arrives in Canada, befriends a small boy and plays for an ice hockey team. He skates and shoots better than anyone. The only problem is... he's a chimp. (2000)"









Friday - 7.15am - *The Doberman Gang*
"Inept bank robbers realise the flaw in their thieving: human error. So they train hounds to pull the heist. Canine comdey, with scene-stealing by the dogs. (1973)"









Friday - 11.45pm - *Troma's War*
"The survivors of a plane crash battle trigger-happy terrorists. Troma spoof action flicks with maggots, Siamese twins, disembowelling and fishnets. (1988)"









Saturday - 1.25am - *Tromeo And Juliet*
"Body piercing, violent death and kinky sex. Lemmy from Motorhead narrates Troma's take on Shakespeare as you've never seen it before. (1996)"






*Enjoy people *


----------



## littlemissattitude

Okay, bigmacscanlon - since you're going to be seeing "The Doberman Gang", I'll point out two or three things for you to look for.  I don't know if they're in order, since it's been a long time since I've seen the movie, but they're pretty big things so you shouldn't have any trouble finding them.

1.  The coffee shop where the main robber goes.  It it really kind of old and run-down looking (it _was_ old and run down), and has big windows all across the front.  We used to go there all the time when I was a little kid - my dad knew the guy who ran it.  I'm not sure, but I think at one point you can also see the bar that was right next door.  The man who owned it lived right behind me.

2.  The movie theatre where the same guy goes.  I think when we see it, he's walking away from it, kind of window shopping as he goes.  That is the theatre where I went to the movies nearly every Saturday afternoon when I was a little kid and every Friday night without fail when I was in junior high school.  It was the only theatre in town at that time, and the only place in town for kids who were not yet 16 to go out on Friday night without their parents.  Saw many, many films there.  Also, this is the theatre where they actually had the premiere of this movie, which I attended.

3.  The bank that they rob was my bank branch, where I parents had their money and where I had a kid's account.  Also, they used the real employees of the bank to play the parts of the bank employees in the movie.  It was so funny when I went to see it; all of them were sitting in the row right behind me, and as that part of the movie was showing I kept hearing cries of, "Oh my God, there I am."  Obviously, they were not exactly professional actors.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy the movie.


----------



## dwndrgn

Shoot, now I want to see The Doberman Gang again...along with all the others mentioned here.  There's just no time!  I think I need to find a job that requires me to be there for about four hours each week, and pays double what I'm making and then maybe I'd be able to catch up on all this reading and cool movies I haven't seen in years...I'm not holding my breath though


----------



## BAYLOR

*Invasion of the Saucermen * *1957  *This is both underrated and Hilariously funny at the same time.


----------



## J Riff

Not sure Troma really qualifies, and anything deliberately 'B' is right out, as is MST. You won't find a better review site of this top-notch genre than Chrons, head for the latest movies thread and check out Victoria's and mine and others lambasting and needle-like dissection/desecration af pretty much any and all of this... stuff, which some of us have been hammering on since the advent of VCR or earlier. But for God's sake be careful, you don't know what is out there, and 'that was no animal!'


----------



## Foxbat

One of my all-time favourite bad movies is The Creeping Terror. It's essentially about (what looks like) a carpet that invades Earth and eats people. It's so powerful and unstoppable that it takes a



Spoiler



hand grenade


 to stop it.


----------



## BAYLOR

Foxbat said:


> One of my all-time favourite bad movies is The Creeping Terror. It's essentially about (what looks like) a carpet that invades Earth and eats people. It's so powerful and unstoppable that it takes a
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> hand grenade
> 
> 
> to stop it.



*The Crawling Terror* is one of the worst B movies of all time. The interesting thing about that film is then entire film has a narrator describing everything including the acts are saying. The reason for this is that they lost film soundtrack .


----------



## Finch

I have always liked B movies or low  budget films . That is not the same as rubbish films . Never liked horror and  films that involve lots of gore . The films I  liked  fall in to the  B move bracket because of the lack  of interest from a  wider audience   .Films like Stranger than paradise  by Jim Jarmusch , and David lynch's Erasherhead  . Eraserhead  cost $10.000 to make .


----------



## Vince W

There are few B films I enjoy. Tremors, They Live, Escape from New York, The Arrival, to name a few. I've watched and enjoyed these and others numerous times.


----------



## Narkalui

The Best Of The Worst

Great YT channel right here just for lovers of terrible B Movies


----------



## BAYLOR

And lklets not forget *Toxic Avenger . *Little Melvin  picked on  and abused  by his classmates,  accidentally falls into a vat of toxic waste and morphs into the deformed hulking superhero  The Toxic Avenger and pay back all those  mean people.   He's the first superhero from New Jersey .

*Sargent Kabukiman NYPD*. Another Troma film you have toes to believe.


----------



## Al Jackson

For me it is odd, I saw Plan 9 From Outer Space in a regular theater in 1959. Back in those days were really two many theaters and not enough movies.
So me and my friends did our own MST3K in the 1950s.
Movies like Plan 9 are so bad they are truly funny.
Some films we came to dread are ones where almost nothing happens except for a lot if inane dialog.
I notice MST3K got disgusted the same film that we noticed was boring , Fire Maidens from Outer Space.
It was funny when about 2/3 rds the way through that film the robots were starting to rebel... "When is this movie going to be over!"
Could never watch Fire Maidens twice....


----------



## Peter A

My God! 








There's also a hilarious scene involving a large chicken attacking a man, inside a barn.


----------



## Foxbat

As much as I like Plan 9, Ed Wood was also responsible for one of the worst ever (not so bad it's good, just so bad it's inept, atrocious and utterly pointless). Orgy Of The Dead. A real turd.


----------



## M. Robert Gibson

Here's one on genre and appropriate for the time of year.





Edit
Which gets a massive 2.6 on IMDB








						Santa Claus Conquers the Martians (1964) - IMDb
					

Santa Claus Conquers the Martians: Directed by Nicholas Webster. With John Call, Leonard Hicks, Vincent Beck, Bill McCutcheon. The Martians kidnap Santa Claus because there is nobody on Mars to give their children presents.




					www.imdb.com


----------



## BAYLOR

M. Robert Gibson said:


> Here's one on genre and and appropriate for the time of year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit
> Which gets a massive 2.6 on IMDB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Santa Claus Conquers the Martians (1964) - IMDb
> 
> 
> Santa Claus Conquers the Martians: Directed by Nicholas Webster. With John Call, Leonard Hicks, Vincent Beck, Bill McCutcheon. The Martians kidnap Santa Claus because there is nobody on Mars to give their children presents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.imdb.com



Pia Zadora made her acting debut in this film.


----------



## J Riff

Ed Wood needs no excuse, he is the kind of bad forever.
There's a few detailed reviews of Santa vs. Martians in the movie thread...
remember: 'Santa has powers we know nothing about!"


----------



## M. Robert Gibson

BAYLOR said:


> Pia Zadora made her acting debut in this film.


I like how the writers went to great lengths to come up with the Martian's names.
Bomar 
Girmar 
Momar 

I wonder if anyone can work out how they did it


----------



## BAYLOR

J Riff said:


> Ed Wood needs no excuse, he is the kind of bad forever.
> There's a few detailed reviews of Santa vs. Martians in the movie thread...
> remember: 'Santa has powers we know nothing about!"



He would have done very well on MTV as a producer of Music videos.


----------



## BAYLOR

Peter A said:


> My God!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's also a hilarious scene involving a large chicken attacking a man, inside a barn.



*Food of the Gods *by H G Wells is a great book .   This film makes a mockery of it.


----------



## J Riff

Ed had as much, or more, talent than the superhero crew, he just had no backing at all.
Imagine sneaking in and 'borrowing' that giant octopus, so drug-addicted Lugosi could wrestle with it
and probably catch pneumonia. If Ed had 500 people to cover his lack of 'talent' like the duperhero people do - he'd be the movie god of all time. Maybe.


----------



## Foxbat

Talking of Ed Wood, it's quite an amusing experience to watch  Bride Of The Monster and then the Ed Wood biopic (which centres mostly around the making of Bride Of The Monster). The biopic pretty much explains the explosion at the end of Bride


----------



## BAYLOR

Foxbat said:


> Talking of Ed Wood, it's quite an amusing experience to watch  Bride Of The Monster and then the Ed Wood biopic (which centres mostly around the making of Bride Of The Monster). The biopic pretty much explains the explosion at the end of Bride



With Ed Wood.  If he had been born 30 or 40 years later, he would have been successful.

If he had stuck with just being a producer  and nothing else  , he would have become  very successful.   I also think he also would have found great success with music videos. The MTV Crowd would have loved him.


----------



## BAYLOR

J Riff said:


> Ed had as much, or more, talent than the superhero crew, he just had no backing at all.
> Imagine sneaking in and 'borrowing' that giant octopus, so drug-addicted Lugosi could wrestle with it
> and probably catch pneumonia. If Ed had 500 people to cover his lack of 'talent' like the duperhero people do - he'd be the movie god of all time. Maybe.



He died 1978 age 51 broke and homeless .  I can't help but feel bad for him.


----------



## BAYLOR

Rodger Corman did some the great B movies of all time.   The best being the Edgar Allen Poe series fo films.m they were well acted , well written and had pretty good overall production values.


----------



## BAYLOR

*Cyborg *2087 ( 1967) which could be called a precursor to Terminator staring Michael  Rene as Cyborg sent back in time to reverent a new technology from coming into being which will result in future totalitarian world. A very good B movie.


----------



## Narkalui

BAYLOR said:


> Rodger Corman did some the great B movies of all time.   The best being the Edgar Allen Poe series fo films.m they were well acted , well written and had pretty good overall production values.


They gave him a Lifetime Achievement Oscar


----------



## BAYLOR

Narkalui said:


> They gave him a Lifetime Achievement Oscar



Not a surprise , he is one the most successful and respected directors of all time  and mentored quite a few directors of note.  gave actors like Jack Nicloson their big break in showiness  and revved   quite few faded  acting  careers, John Carradine for example .  Roger Corman has also done some  acting too. He had a bit part in Apollo 13 as a US Senator which ,  is no coincidence because Ron Howard is one the directors that he mentored.


----------



## BAYLOR

Brian G Turner said:


> Wasn't George Clooney in one of the killer tomato films?



Yes, *Return of the Killer Tomatoes *1988 and it was one of his most unmemorable performances.

Killer tomatoes was a one joke one note  movie with no room for sequels , though there was animated tv series.


----------



## CupofJoe

Not sure either would qualify as B movies but...
I love Alex Cox's* Repo Man*. Just _Melon Farming_ terrific with a real sense of style and time. Even the credits are great.
And Jonathan King's *Black Sheep*. Killer mutant sheep. What's not to love?


----------



## BAYLOR

*Planet of the Vampires* 1965 by Mario Brava. Two spaceships from earth pick up a mysterious signal on a seemingly dead planet and decide to land investigate and of course it turns out to be a bad mistake. One the two ships end up damaged and most end up killing one another for reasons unknown.  They end up doing battle  with an alien  life force  which has the power take over and reanimate the dead bodies their fellow shipmates They also encounter a derelict alien ship full with the gigantic skeletal remains of its crew who also made the fatal mistake landing on the planet.   For 60s film, it is surprisingly gritty and atmospheric , a bit like the film the 1979 film* Alien *of which this movie was an inspiration for. This is a terrific science fiction film and a classic .


----------



## paranoid marvin

The best B movies are those that set out to be serious but unintentionally end up as not. Plan 9 is one, probably my personal favourite is Night of the Lepus. How can anyone try to make a serious horror film about bunny rabbits? Has to be seen to be believed.


----------



## BAYLOR

paranoid marvin said:


> The best B movies are those that set out to be serious but unintentionally end up as not. Plan 9 is one, probably my personal favourite is Night of the Lepus. How can anyone try to make a serious horror film about bunny rabbits? Has to be seen to be believed.



*Night of the Lepus* is a film that ive seen on several occasions and each time, ive pondered one important question " Why was so worthy a film as this shut out on Oscar Night ?"


----------



## Avelino de Castro

mac1 said:


> Does anyone else have a soft spot for films that you love for all the wrong reasons?
> 
> In my opinion there is nothing better than sitting down with a few friends and ridiculing a terrible movie. Let me start with the travesty that was : -
> 
> *Volcano* - I loved that movie! Remember when they stopped the flow of lava with a combination of parked buses and water!?!!? Or who can forget the scene where our hero is hanging off a metal ladder with his bare hands, above a river of lava, and although the ladder is warping from the heat, still he hangs on! Also I loved the way that New York coveniently had storm drains just in the right place to divert the flow of lava - classic stuff.
> 
> Anyone ever seen an episode of Mystery Science Theater 3000, that show is great. For anyone that doesn't know, each episode consists of a guy, with 2 robot puppets making sarcastic comments over such classic B-Movies as "Attack Of The Killer Shrews", "Deathstalker And The Warriors From Hell", "Terror From The Year 5000", and my own personal favorite "Santa Claus Conquers The Martians". It is all good.





mac1 said:


> Does anyone else have a soft spot for films that you love for all the wrong reasons?
> 
> In my opinion there is nothing better than sitting down with a few friends and ridiculing a terrible movie. Let me start with the travesty that was : -
> 
> *Volcano* - I loved that movie! Remember when they stopped the flow of lava with a combination of parked buses and water!?!!? Or who can forget the scene where our hero is hanging off a metal ladder with his bare hands, above a river of lava, and although the ladder is warping from the heat, still he hangs on! Also I loved the way that New York coveniently had storm drains just in the right place to divert the flow of lava - classic stuff.
> 
> Anyone ever seen an episode of Mystery Science Theater 3000, that show is great. For anyone that doesn't know, each episode consists of a guy, with 2 robot puppets making sarcastic comments over such classic B-Movies as "Attack Of The Killer Shrews", "Deathstalker And The Warriors From Hell", "Terror From The Year 5000", and my own personal favorite "Santa Claus Conquers The Martians". It is all good.


I don't know if it's a B Movie or a cult classic and it's not exactly SF or Fantasy but no conversation about insane movies is complete without mention of John Waters masterpiece Pink Flamingos.  Everyone should run out and get it right away.  It is unbelievable.


----------



## BAYLOR

Avelino de Castro said:


> I don't know if it's a B Movie or a cult classic and it's not exactly SF or Fantasy but no conversation about insane movies is complete without mention of John Waters masterpiece Pink Flamingos.  Everyone should run out and get it right away.  It is unbelievable.



Here one on the must list of movies.* A Nyphoid Barbarian in Dinosaur Hell.  *Yes this film really exists.


----------



## BAYLOR

paranoid marvin said:


> The best B movies are those that set out to be serious but unintentionally end up as not. Plan 9 is one, probably my personal favourite is Night of the Lepus. How can anyone try to make a serious horror film about bunny rabbits? Has to be seen to be believed.



I think that it would be fair to say that what Ed Wood's filmmaking  style was unique. 

The thing of it is that , had he been born 30 years later, he would have found success in the movie industry.


----------



## BAYLOR

*King Dinosaur *1955 .  Filmed in 3 days , This is a really bad science fiction film. Seeing it only once is one time too many.


----------



## BAYLOR

*The Terrornauts * 1967. A science fiction movie about a bunch of earth scientists who get kidnapped by a robot that looks like a bad mod lamp on wheels. Somebody actually thought that this would be a good idea for movie, it wasn't . This is a bad but lovable film.


----------



## Don

Teenagers from Outer Space is one of my favorites.


----------



## BAYLOR

*Giant From the Unknown*   1958   In this film a giant long dead Spanish Conquistador Giant get reanimated by a bolt of lightning  and wreaks havoc .

*The Thing that Couldn't Die  *1958  A group of people living on dude ranch find a box containing that the think is a treasure but what its in rarity  the undead head of en evil man named Gideon  cursed to immortality who is trying to find and reunite with body so he spread his evil throughout  the world.

Both did get the Mystery Science 3000 treatment , but overall they're  are fun films to watch .


----------



## BAYLOR

*The Horror  of Party. Beach *1964 Beach partiers and inept scientists vs cheesy looking and equally inept atomic monsters . This one got Immortalized courtesy of Mystery Science 3000 .


----------



## Ian Fortytwo

Flesh Gordon a definite copy of Flash Gordon.


----------



## Rodders

Are things such as Pacific Rim considered B movies? Similar themes, just well made.


----------



## Narkalui

I _loved_ Pacific Rim!


----------



## CupofJoe

Narkalui said:


> I _loved_ Pacific Rim!


But not so much the sequel... okay but nothing new.
The mouth-watering dream is a Pacific Rim Kaiju vs Godzilla vs Kong vs Jaeger mashup as both franchises are in the same company...


----------



## Rodders

It was okay on the first viewing, but I watched it again and I didn't think so much off it. 

Don't get me wrong, it's well made but it does carry a lot of similar tropes to the B movies of old. I'm just wondering if modern movies can be considered B movies.


----------



## Foxbat

A ‘B‘ movie was originally a low budget feature that runs for around sixty minutes (and therefore can be a support to a main feature or ‘A’ movie). Most modern movies (including low budget) run for around ninety minutes or more.

I much prefer the view that watching a B movie should feel  like you’re watching it at around three in the morning, no matter what time of day it is.


----------



## CupofJoe

I think there are a whole load of modern "B Movies", but they tend to be straight to DVD rip-offs of an A film title. Regetably I've seen Atlantic Rim [aka Not Pacific Rim] and seen a DVD called Lord of the Elves....


----------



## Foxbat

CupofJoe said:


> Regetably I've seen Atlantic Rim [aka Not Pacific Rim] and seen a DVD called Lord of the Elves....


I’ve seen them too. They don’t even reach the minimum standard of ‘so bad they’re good’. They are simply bad copycat drivel and a complete waste of time.


----------



## CupofJoe

Foxbat said:


> I’ve seen them too. They don’t even reach the minimum standard of ‘so bad they’re good’. They are simply bad copycat drivel and a complete waste of time.


I do not disagree. I didn't get all the way through Atlantic Rim. At least Lord of the Elves had Teal'c


----------



## Astro Pen

I am suprised that *"Sharknado"* has not appeared yet.





incidentally chrome won't let me share youtubes on XP any more. They have removed the 'share' button. Anyone else suffering this?
(and before it starts *yes* I have deleted cookies and *no* I am not interested in linux)


----------



## M. Robert Gibson

Astro Pen said:


> incidentally chrome won't let me share youtubes on XP any more. They have removed the 'share' button. Anyone else suffering this?
> (and before it starts *yes* I have deleted cookies and *no* I am not interested in linux)


Have you tried a different browser? - Firefox, Vivaldi, Opera, Pale Moon - to name a few I also use


----------



## Rodders

Thanks Foxbat.


----------



## Astro Pen

M. Robert Gibson said:


> Have you tried a different browser? - Firefox, Vivaldi, Opera, Pale Moon - to name a few I also use


Yes it is fine in firefox, and Brave 
It is specifically chrome apparently trying to force people off youtube on XP.  It coincided with the  'end of youtube support' popups but I suspect from this they are also moving into proactive debilitating.


----------



## BAYLOR

Astro Pen said:


> I am suprised that *"Sharknado"* has not appeared yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> incidentally chrome won't let me share youtubes on XP any more. They have removed the 'share' button. Anyone else suffering this?
> (and before it starts *yes* I have deleted cookies and *no* I am not interested in linux)



I wish I could forget this  film and its sequels exited.


----------



## BAYLOR

*The Four Skulls of Johnathan Drake *  1959   Produced by United Artists  This is a terrific B Horror movie .


----------



## BAYLOR

*The Monster that Challenged the World *1957 . About giant prehistoric snails released from from state of dormancy in deep lake bottom by an earthquake . These giant snails that have an appetite for everything including people . This is actually a pretty good science fiction horror film and the monster effects even today, still impresses.


----------



## BAYLOR

Ian Fortytwo said:


> Flesh Gordon a definite copy of Flash Gordon.



More like a  parody of Flash Gordon.


----------



## BAYLOR

*The Beast of Yucca Flats *1961. Staring Tor Johnson( *Plan Nine From Outer Space*) Is about a scientist turned into a rampaging monster via atomic radiation. Though this film is not quite good as Plan 9, Tor Johnson does manage to turn in what could called a memorable acting performance. Unfortunately , The film didn't fare well with either critics or movie goer and , it was also Tor Johnson last film.


----------



## tde44

I used to think that* Manos Hands of Fate* was the worst until I watched *Roller Gator* last night.


----------



## BAYLOR

*The Incredible Melting Man* 1975 . An astronaut arrives at the Planet Saturn, catches a virus which causes his flesh to liquefy . There is no cure for his terminal condition , all he can  do is slow  down the meting process  by devouring  human flesh.  This film has it all, bad directing , bad writing bad acting , bad editing .  This film is an atrocious mess of movie and not even fun to watch.


----------



## logan_run




----------



## Temperance

I used to spend many a fun weekend watching terrible movies with a friend, those ones you used to find in Woolworths that sound a little bit similar to the big releases.

Sadly that friendship ended, but in its honour I offer IMDB - Lavalantula

Worth watching if only for it answers the question what are the Police Academy cast doing now.


----------



## Vladd67

BAYLOR said:


> *The Incredible Melting Man* 1975 . An astronaut arrives at the Planet Saturn, catches a virus which causes his flesh to liquefy . There is no cure for his terminal condition , all he can  do is slow  down the meting process  by devouring  human flesh.  This film has it all, bad directing , bad writing bad acting , bad editing .  This film is an atrocious mess of movie and not even fun to watch.


I remember buying that book at a jumble sale, wasn’t too bad for 20p





						The Incredible Melting Man: Amazon.co.uk: Phil Smith: 9780450038617: Books
					

Buy The Incredible Melting Man paperback / softback by Phil Smith (ISBN: 9780450038617) from Amazon's Book Store. Everyday low prices and free delivery on eligible orders.



					www.amazon.co.uk
				



It’s gone up.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

Wow.  That must be the worst movie to ever be novelized.


----------



## BAYLOR

Vladd67 said:


> I remember buying that book at a jumble sale, wasn’t too bad for 20p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Incredible Melting Man: Amazon.co.uk: Phil Smith: 9780450038617: Books
> 
> 
> Buy The Incredible Melting Man paperback / softback by Phil Smith (ISBN: 9780450038617) from Amazon's Book Store. Everyday low prices and free delivery on eligible orders.
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s gone up.



I had no idea there was a novelization .


----------



## BAYLOR

*Fantastic Invasion of Planet Earth* 1966. Alien's trap a town under a bubble. This is a very strange film , and it's 3D.


----------



## Trollheart

All right, everyone settle down. Unless you've suffered through _Nazis at the Centre of the Earth_, I got ya beat. It even stars Gary Busey!


----------



## BAYLOR

Have you  seen* Invasion of the Neptune Men *1961 ?


----------



## BAYLOR

*Sampo*  1959  released in the US under the title of *The Day the Earth Froze* .     Actually a pretty good fantasy film


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

BAYLOR said:


> *Sampo*  1959  released in the US under the title of *The Day the Earth Froze* .     Actually a pretty good fantasy film



All the Russian fantasy films chopped up and dubbed for American release, and later mocked on MST3K -- *Sadko *AKA *The Magic Voyage of Sinbad*, *Ilya Muromets *AKA *The Sword and the Dragon*, and *Morozko *AKA *Jack Frost *are quite enjoyable.  They have an "anything can happen" flavor that makes them seem like real folktales.


----------



## hitmouse

Vladd67 said:


> I remember buying that book at a jumble sale, wasn’t too bad for 20p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Incredible Melting Man: Amazon.co.uk: Phil Smith: 9780450038617: Books
> 
> 
> Buy The Incredible Melting Man paperback / softback by Phil Smith (ISBN: 9780450038617) from Amazon's Book Store. Everyday low prices and free delivery on eligible orders.
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s gone up.


I remember that novel for sale in Smith’s in Winchester, late 1970s. It had a different cover, with photos on the back. A friend’s older brother had seen the film and we were jealous.


----------



## BAYLOR

*Green Slime* 1968. Japanese/ American coproduced science fiction film about a Space station getting accused by one eyed tentacled monsters why can generate lethal electricity . This film is pure silly fun . It's a B Movie must see classic.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

BAYLOR said:


> *Green Slime* 1968. Japanese/ American coproduced science fiction film about a Space station getting accused by one eyed tentacled monsters why can generate lethal electricity . This film is pure silly fun . It's a B Movie must see classic.



The theme song alone is worth the price of admission.

listen for yourself


----------



## MikeAnderson

Trollheart said:


> All right, everyone settle down. Unless you've suffered through _Nazis at the Centre of the Earth_, I got ya beat. It even stars Gary Busey!



After watching that some time ago, I came to a conclusion...

Maybe Gary Busey was better off STAYING on cocaine. I mean...

Nose Candy Loving Gary: Did Major motion pictures with guys like Mel Gibson, Danny Glover, and Tommy Lee Jones.
Coke Zero Gary: This $#!*!


----------



## Trollheart

I concur. Possibly only worse is one I had on my SKY box but ended up deleting, the thrust of which was that during World War II the Germans had, um, gargoyles flying for them. I kid you not. I wish I could remember the title. Oh wait, no I don't.


----------



## BAYLOR

*Mission Star Dust* 1967    The only cinema adaptation of Perry Rhodan. This is a film that you either love or hate . There is no in-between.


----------



## Vince W

BAYLOR said:


> *Mission Star Dust* 1967    The only cinema adaptation of Perry Rhodan. This is a film that you either love or hate . There is no in-between.


B-film? Try D-film. the only reason to watch Mission Stardust is Essy Persson.


----------



## BAYLOR

Vince W said:


> B-film? Try D-film. the only reason to watch Mission Stardust is Essy Persson.



Without here that film film would be unwatchable.

Here another one* Mission Hydra *1966 A. K. A. Star Pilot. Have you ever seen that. one?


----------



## Guttersnipe

Hobo With a Shotgun
Kung Pow! (well, it doesn't try very hard to be "good")

Really, there are many more that I hate.


----------



## KGeo777

BAYLOR said:


> *The Incredible Melting Man* 1975 . An astronaut arrives at the Planet Saturn, catches a virus which causes his flesh to liquefy . There is no cure for his terminal condition , all he can  do is slow  down the meting process  by devouring  human flesh.  This film has it all, bad directing , bad writing bad acting , bad editing .  This film is an atrocious mess of movie and not even fun to watch.



Ted Nelson was an interesting character as bad ones go.
His monologue about crackers is one highlight-- he gets thrown off a balcony by the deranged melting man, and then asks the very same to lend him a hand...or what was left of it.
A very trusting guy, Ted Nelson.


----------



## AlexH

"Who Killed Captain Alex?" is an $85 budget action film made in a Ugandan slum. With its Video Joker commentary, I laughed out loud a few times. It's legally free to watch on YouTube:






Wakaliwood has released a few more ultra low-budget films. Here's a trailer for Bad Black:






Crazy website:








						Wakaliwood - Home of Da Best of Da Best Movies.
					

Wakaliwood - Home of Da Best of Da Best Movies. Action movie studio in da slums of Wakaliga, Uganda. Home of Who Killed CaptainAlex & Tebaatusasula!




					wakaliwood.com
				




Photo story:








						Inside Wakaliwood: Kampala's action movie studio
					

In the Wakaliga slum, the Ramon film studio has put Uganda on the cinematic map by shooting $200 action comedies packed with car chases, helicopter raids, kung fu, zombies and collective spirit




					www.theguardian.com
				




And Wakaliwood is doing good things with money made from Kickstarter campaigns and elsewhere, such as teaching  local children (girls included) animation.


----------



## BAYLOR

*Mission Mars  *1968  Staring Daren Mcgavin  ndNick Adams.   3 Astronauts land on Mars find a dozen Cosmonuat  and Plant like machines which blinding ray of energy control by a mysterious  and malevolent alien sphere .


----------



## BAYLOR

M. Robert Gibson said:


> I like how the writers went to great lengths to come up with the Martian's names.
> Bomar
> Girmar
> Momar
> 
> I wonder if anyone can work out how they did it



By putting themselves in drunken stupor with the help of quart of whiskey.


----------



## KGeo777

BAYLOR said:


> *Mission Mars  *1968  Staring Daren Mcgavin  ndNick Adams.   3 Astronauts land on Mars find a dozen Cosmonuat  and Plant like machines which blinding ray of energy control by a mysterious  and malevolent alien sphere .



NO MORE TEARS!

As the song in the movie says.
Nick Adams looks kind of embarrassed.
I heard Darren McGavin got really mad with a helmet he had to wear being too small.


----------



## MikeAnderson

You haven't lived until you watched a Santo El picture...


----------



## KGeo777

Santo films can be really imaginative. There's one in color "Santo en El tesoro de Drácula"  with a time machine tv set where they can watch the past unfolding and it shows a porno version of Dracula--but the production values for that Dracula part of the story are very high end for the late 60s.
Some Mexican films are very memorable like CURSE OF THE DOLL PEOPLE, DOCTOR OF DOOM, HELLISH SPIDERS and  THE BRAINIAC (and they often have a wrestling interlude). The dubbing by K Gordon Murrey adds to the enjoyment.
Another one is a weird western RIDER OF THE SKULLS.





						The Rider of the Skulls (1965) | MONDO EXPLOITO
					






					mondoexploito.com


----------



## BAYLOR

KGeo777 said:


> Santo films can be really imaginative. There's one in color "Santo en El tesoro de Drácula"  with a time machine tv set where they can watch the past unfolding and it shows a porno version of Dracula--but the production values for that Dracula part of the story are very high end for the late 60s.
> Some Mexican films are very memorable like CURSE OF THE DOLL PEOPLE, DOCTOR OF DOOM, HELLISH SPIDERS and  THE BRAINIAC (and they often have a wrestling interlude). The dubbing by K Gordon Murrey adds to the enjoyment.
> Another one is a weird western RIDER OF THE SKULLS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rider of the Skulls (1965) | MONDO EXPLOITO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mondoexploito.com



I think Ive seen one those the films.

have you ever seen   *The Robot  vs the Aztec Mummy* 1959 ? It got the Mystery Science 3000 treatment and deservedly so. This film so unbelievably bad that its actually  entertaining .


----------



## KGeo777

BAYLOR said:


> I think Ive seen one those the films.
> 
> have you ever seen   *The Robot  vs the Aztec Mummy* 1959 ? It got the Mystery Science 3000 treatment and deservedly so. This film so unbelievably bad that its actually entertaining .


No but I added it to my watch list.


----------



## BAYLOR

*Pumaman* 1980


----------



## BAYLOR

KGeo777 said:


> No but I added it to my watch list.



Another one to ad to your list  *Atomic Submarine*  1959 .  It set in the year 1968  in a world dependent upon a fleet of Atomic submarines . Then a flying saucer whose sole occupant is a giant spider tentacles Eyeball  Alien  shows up and starts causeing  trouble for Earth mighty subs.


----------



## BAYLOR

*The First Man Into Space *1959. An astronaut flying an experimental high altitude plane briefly goes into space and crashes and survives but, not before getting covered with a mysterious substance which turn him into blood drinking monster. It's pretty decent B movie.


----------



## BAYLOR

*The Screaming Skull* 1958 Made by American International , To say that the film is abysmal would be putting it mildly. This film was featured on Mystery Science 3000 and,  it wasn't even worthy  of that honor.


----------



## merritt

I love "The Brain That Wouldn't Die" uncensored version has "Igor" smearing his "pulled out arm" socket against the wall.
Great B movie.


----------



## BAYLOR

merritt said:


> I love "The Brain That Wouldn't Die" uncensored version has "Igor" smearing his "pulled out arm" socket against the wall.
> Great B movie.



Ive seen that version. Pretty nasty scene even by todays standards.


----------



## BAYLOR

*The Curse of the Faceless Man *1958   Its the story of a Roman slave/Gladiaror who in 79 ad got petrIfied  I the eruption of MT Vesuvius  in 79 . In modern times ,  he get dug up nd come to life in each of a lost love and to wreak havoc.  This is actually a very good  and underrated B film.


----------



## Foxbat

BAYLOR said:


> *The Curse of the Faceless Man *1958   Its the story of a Roman slave/Gladiaror who in 79 ad got petrIfied  I the eruption of MT Vesuvius  in 79 . In modern times ,  he get dug up nd come to life in each of a lost love and to wreak havoc.  This is actually a very good  and underrated B film.


This sounds a bit like the plot to The Mummy from  1932 with Karloff as Imhotep searching for his lost love..


----------



## BAYLOR

Foxbat said:


> This sounds a bit like the plot to The Mummy from  1932 with Karloff as Imhotep searching for his lost love..



Indeed it does.


----------



## BAYLOR

*The 4D Man 1959* Staring Robert Lansing , Lee Meriwether and James Congdon About a scientist who via experimentation acquires the ability to phase through solid objects . Unfortunately, it cause him to age rapidly and prematurely because the process drains life-force energy . However also has the power to steal life face energy from those he touches with this power. This is film is quite good.


----------



## KGeo777

Yeah I watched that a little while ago. 
I watched FROGS! which I really like despite the fact the frogs or toads don't really do much of anything.
"Today the pond, tomorrow the world."


----------



## BAYLOR

KGeo777 said:


> Yeah I watched that a little while ago.
> I watched FROGS! which I really like despite the fact the frogs or toads don't really do much of anything.
> "Today the pond, tomorrow the world."



Frogs belongs under the heading of "what were they thinking ?'  I would  argue that this film would have  been better served had it been played as  a comedy /spoof /parody movie. But,  it seems to have achieved all three of those goals  quite unintentionally.

A very good friend of mine who also saw  this absurd film , raised a very interesting  point about it .  if your attacked frogs , what's the worst thing they can do ? Gum you to death?  

I felt sorry for Ray Milland and the other actors who signed up for this cinema cow patty  .


----------



## KGeo777

BAYLOR said:


> Frogs belongs under the heading of "what were they thinking ?'  I would  argue that this film would have  been better served had it been played as  a comedy /spoof /parody movie. But,  it seems to have achieved all three of those goals  quite unintentionally.
> 
> A very good friend of mine who also saw  this absurd film , raised a very interesting  point about it .  if your attacked frogs , what's the worst thing they can do ? Gum you to death?
> 
> I felt sorry for Ray Milland and the other actors who signed up for this cinema cow patty  .



The frogs or toads are like generals--the other creatures do the killing.
I like how they recycle the same toad footage over and over--but also the script's ecological focus--fairly unique for the time. Even the stuff with Adam Roarke and his wife.
Today, they wouldn't even be capable of trying to be dramatic with it. They would be stupid and call it a day.
The sequence where they find the luggage of the servants scattered is rather spooky. 

After the Thing with Two Heads there is no way for Milland to sink any lower. This is practically Ahab in a wheelchair next to his part in Two Heads!


"What about living in harmony with Nature?"

"You call that racket harmonious?"

"You make us sound like the ugly rich."

"We ARE the ugly rich."


----------



## BAYLOR

KGeo777 said:


> The frogs or toads are like generals--the other creatures do the killing.
> I like how they recycle the same toad footage over and over--but also the script's ecological focus--fairly unique for the time. Even the stuff with Adam Roarke and his wife.
> Today, they wouldn't even be capable of trying to be dramatic with it. They would be stupid and call it a day.
> The sequence where they find the luggage of the servants scattered is rather spooky.
> 
> After the Thing with Two Heads there is no way for Milland to sink any lower. This is practically Ahab in a wheelchair next to his part in Two Heads!
> 
> 
> "What about living in harmony with Nature?"
> 
> "You call that racket harmonious?"
> 
> "You make us sound like the ugly rich."
> 
> "We ARE the ugly rich."



Ray Milland in his day was a great actor but toward the end he,  was accepting any role he could get on tv and in movies.

One of my favorite  films  with him is  *X The Man With X Ray Eyes  *1963 .


----------



## KGeo777

BAYLOR said:


> Ray Milland in his day was a great actor but toward the end he,  was accepting any role he could get on tv and in movies.
> 
> One of my favorite  films  with him is  *X The Man With X Ray Eyes  *1963 .



Have you seen the tv movies Black Noon or the Dead Don't Die?
He sure turned up in a lot.


----------



## BAYLOR

KGeo777 said:


> Have you seen the tv movies Black Noon or the Dead Don't Die?
> He sure turned up in a lot.



I don't think ive seen either one of those.


----------



## BAYLOR

*Tobor the  Great  * 1954    Tobor  is Robot spelled backwards . Yes , it's about a robot.


----------



## BAYLOR

*Red Planet Mars 1952  *with Peter Graves  Ive seen this film numerous times  and it never gets old.  This is a wonderful little science fiction film with alot of heart in it.


----------



## KGeo777

BAYLOR said:


> *Red Planet Mars 1952  *with Peter Graves Ive seen this film numerous times and it never gets old. This is a wonderful little science fiction film with alot of heart in it.


I saw that and had it confused with The Angry Red Planet--wondering as i watched, where was the spider alien???


----------



## BAYLOR

The Phantom Planet  1961 . An astronaut from Earth lands on the  traveling planetoid Rayton whose  inhalants look like dolls sized human beings .  He gets shrunk down by the gravity and captured by the inhalants who befriend him. He find that the people of this world at one time were normal sized but because gravity manipulation technology they been using ,  their world and they have shrinking down through the ages  and that one point in the future ,  they get so small they disappear  from the universe altogether.  They also at war  Marauding race  a rove of Rover dog like pirate  aliens who need Rayton's gravity manipulation technology to keep themselves from getting sun into the sun.  This is silly film but, it's very entertaining stuff . Richard  Keel  know as Jaws has an uncredited role as one the aliens


----------



## Don

BAYLOR said:


> *Red Planet Mars 1952  *with Peter Graves Ive seen this film numerous times and it never gets old. This is a wonderful little science fiction film with alot of heart in it.



Not bad.

Teenagers From Outer Space is another oldie but goodie. They made it on a shoestring budget (large Vs made from masking tape on the front of coveralls used as extraterrestrial costumes, for instance):









						Teenagers from Outer Space : Tom Graeff : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
					

A young alien (David Love) falls for a pretty teenage Earth girl (Dawn Anderson) and they team up to try to stop the plans of his invading cohorts.



					archive.org
				




Then there's _The Last Man on Earth_:









						The Last Man on Earth : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
					

This 1964 horror/sci-fi movie stars Vincent Price as the survivor of a zombie like plague.



					archive.org


----------



## BAYLOR

Don said:


> Not bad.
> 
> Teenagers From Outer Space is another oldie but goodie. They made it on a shoestring budget (large Vs made from masking tape on the front of coveralls used as extraterrestrial costumes, for instance):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teenagers from Outer Space : Tom Graeff : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
> 
> 
> A young alien (David Love) falls for a pretty teenage Earth girl (Dawn Anderson) and they team up to try to stop the plans of his invading cohorts.
> 
> 
> 
> archive.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there's _The Last Man on Earth_:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Last Man on Earth : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
> 
> 
> This 1964 horror/sci-fi movie stars Vincent Price as the survivor of a zombie like plague.
> 
> 
> 
> archive.org



I have not seen the first one but,  ive seen *The Last Man On Earth*

Heres another olde

*Planets Against US *1962   Staring Micheal Lemoine  who plays  5 different cyborgs who have been sent to earth toss chose and destruction to  pave the way for an alien invasion.  The main cyborg goes by the name Johnny Bronco and,  his touch is radioactive and  causes  people to burn and disintegrate.


----------



## BAYLOR

*Darkstar* 1974 is without a doubt one of the strangest B films of all time. Four less the stable men and their frozen in block of ice but still conscience captain on ship which, is largely falling apart all around them, are on a mission to destroy unstable planets that might be a threat to future colonization. They use self aware (happy to explode) planet bombs to eliminate these rogue worlds. In addition to the crew there is an alien which looks exactly like a beachball with clawed feet. The film was direct by John Carpenter and it was co-produced and cowritten with Dan O Bannon who, did some acting in the film . This very quirky and very entertaining film , a sci fi classic and, there is and a novelization of the film which was done by Allan Dean Foster.


----------



## BAYLOR

*Invisible Invaders * 1959 Invaders from outer space come to earth and reanimate and inhabit the bodies of the recently dead to conquer earth. Every time person does their bodies  get taken over by the aliens .  Staring John Agar this is a surprisingly good  low budget B movie.


----------



## BT Jones

I'm actually a big fan of the original *Tron.*  I found it imaginative with engaging performances.  Genuinely can't understand the hate it gets.  I think it still stands up today as a piece of out-there sci-fi.  Also, cutting edge for its time.

I think everyone probably has a soft spot for *Split Second *with Rutger Hauer.  Cheesy and derivative in the extreme, but I always found it impossible to dislike.

I haven't seen it for a long while, but I always remember being quite fond of *Slipstream *- the one with Mark Hamill.  I found Bill Paxton's character's fascination with balloons rather sweet, and I was always a fan of the late, great and supremely underrated Bob Peck (the gamekeeper in the original Jurassic Park), who played an android from memory.

The ultimate B movie, of course, has to be *Tremors.  *I really must try and watch that again.

Looking back through the list of films other people have posted, I'm mindful that perhaps none of these qualify as legitimate, old-style B-movies though.


----------



## Robert Zwilling

Tremors is a good movie, crazy characters, well executed and the name in plural foreshadows the less than earth shaking series to come.


----------



## Narkalui

So recently I watched a 1996 film called Fled with a pre Matrix Laurence Fishburn and either William or Stephen Baldwin (really can't remember which). Now, this not a good film. The story was derivative, the direction was lazy, the antagonists were cut from cardboard. laced

But I still enjoyed it because it did lots of things right that modern films do wrong. The story, although highly derivative was very well paced with extra twists added in to keep things moving along, and the action set pieces were low key, not over the top, and they were there to serve the plot, NOT the other way around.

Modern Hollywood: Take Note!!!


----------



## KGeo777

lol I remember FLED. I think Siskel and Ebert made fun of the name.


----------



## MikeAnderson

Any movie with this as an opener has me in my seat for 2 hours...


----------



## BAYLOR

MikeAnderson said:


> Any movie with this as an opener has me in my seat for 2 hours...



It kind of reminds me  the  Toho  studio logo .


----------



## BAYLOR

*The Angry Red Planet* 1959 Four astronauts land on Mars and face a a variety of dangers. The get attacked by a man eating plant , a giant spider bad and a gigantic amoeba and the find a super advanced city populated by eyed Martians who want them go back to Earth and never return. This is a very entertaining B movie.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

The bat-rat-spider creature is definitely a unique monster.


----------



## BAYLOR

Victoria Silverwolf said:


> The bat-rat-spider creature is definitely a unique monster.



Originally , it was supposed to be a giant crab.


----------



## KGeo777

I feel sorry for it when it gets blinded.
The Polyphemus of outer space bat-spiders.


----------



## BAYLOR

KGeo777 said:


> I feel sorry for it when it gets blinded.
> The Polyphemus of outer space bat-spiders.



They had no choice because it looking for astronaut  munchies.


----------



## BAYLOR

*Ikaria Xb I  Voyage to the End of the Universe * 1963  A   Science fiction film from Czechoslovakia and it's an absolutely  terrific film !


----------



## BAYLOR

*Battle Beyond  the Sun * 1959    A Soviet era era science fiction film . Post world War three world two competing block North hemis and South hemisphere compete to be the first to land men on Mars.  Not a bad film until they throw in two ridiculous looking space monster which adds nothing to the story.


----------



## Vince W

Oh, come on Baylor. There's always room for a ridiculous space monster.


----------



## BAYLOR

Vince W said:


> Oh, come on Baylor. There's always room for a ridiculous space monster.



Hm, now that I think about , your  absolutely right.

Ive seen that above mentioned film a number time  because back in the 1970's Saturday'a Creature Feature frequently showed this movie .


----------



## BAYLOR

*Space Hunter Adventures in the Forbidden Zone  *1983  Staring Peter Strauss , Molly Ringwold , Erne Hudson and Michael Ironside . This was one the film that kicked off the Three D film fad in the early 1980's . It came and went at the Box office very quickly. But it s a pretty good B Movie sconce fiction action flick.


----------



## reiver33

Hardware (1980) described as "Terminator for the 1990's"

Bubba Ho-Tep (2002) Bruce Campbell as Elvis Presley (after waking from his coma) battling a mummy who is killing the residents in his nursing home.

Alien Hunter (2003) James Spader investigating an alien frozen in a block of ice. Can you guess what happens next, children?


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

BAYLOR said:


> *Ikaria Xb I  Voyage to the End of the Universe * 1963  A   Science fiction film from Czechoslovakia and it's an absolutely  terrific film !




A fine film indeed, but I would not call it a B movie at all.  It's a serious, sober science fiction story.  (If you can find the original Czech version, with subtitles, it's superior to the dubbed and edited American version, which gave it a corny twist ending.)


----------



## BAYLOR

Victoria Silverwolf said:


> A fine film indeed, but I would not call it a B movie at all.  It's a serious, sober science fiction story.  (If you can find the original Czech version, with subtitles, it's superior to the dubbed and edited American version, which gave it a corny twist ending.)



Somehow , Im not surpassed that the American version would have different ending.


----------



## Dave Vicks

SPLIT SECOND was a very good B movie.


----------



## BAYLOR

*The Archer Fugitive From the Empire * 1981     An inane , incoherent , muddled fantasy adventure film.  Its a pretty wretched piece fo film making but , I have a bit of soft spot for it.


----------



## KGeo777

Ha I watched that again recently. I liked the snake men.


----------



## BAYLOR

KGeo777 said:


> Ha I watched that again recently. I liked the snake men.



A different director, editor and writer could have actually made a good film out what they  had there.


----------



## BAYLOR

Here's  another fun, cheesy, silly,  entertaining B film .  *Prisoners of the Lost Universe  *1983 staring John Saxon. Kay Lenz and Richard Hatch.


----------



## KGeo777

Yeah that movie is funny.  The weird thing is the musical score is almost identical to TWINS OF EVIL--the same composer who is also producer-writer of Prisoners (which has some links to HAWK THE SLAYER I recall).


----------



## BAYLOR

KGeo777 said:


> Yeah that movie is funny.  The weird thing is the musical score is almost identical to TWINS OF EVIL--the same composer who is also producer-writer of Prisoners (which has some links to HAWK THE SLAYER I recall).



Ive seen *Hawk the Slayer* a few times . Defiantly a film made on the cheap, in terms of production and special effects, lots of really hammy and bad acting, editing , directing and writing , so bad it's good . I loved Hawks sword  And damn ! I so wanted sequel to this film ! In fact, we need more films like this ! 

*Laserblast* 1977 This film is a textbook example of how not make a science fiction movie . What wrong with Laserblast ? just about everything . It runs the whole gamut , atrociously bad writing with lapses in story logic , bad direction, horrible editing , and not so special effects with one exception. The stop motion Alien Dinosaur creatures looked quite good and were by best actors in that cinema cow patty. The basic plot of this story , is there alien are on earth chasing after and alien criminal armed with a deadly laser blaster weapon . They corner and disintegrate the criminal leaving the weapon the power pack which a medallion separate from the weapon and worn by the user to power the weapon. The aliens for some inescapable reason, leave the weapon and power pack behind and, a young teenage earth kid and his girlfriend finds the weapon. He puts on the power medallion and starts using the weapon . Overtime use of this weapon mutates him into a green skin , yellow eyed homicidal killer with bad teeth.  I won't spoil the rest of this bad cinema extravaganza by telling you how it all ends . This too is film so inane and bad that it's a sheer joy to watch and, it almost got a sequel.


----------



## KGeo777

Laserblast I have not got around to watching.


----------



## BAYLOR

KGeo777 said:


> Laserblast I have not got around to watching.



It didn't get one mention during the Oscars.


----------



## paeng

My favorite's _Freaks_


----------



## BAYLOR

paeng said:


> My favorite's _Freaks_



A classic.


----------



## BAYLOR

*Caltiki The Immortal Monster* 1959   Mario Brave invoked  in this film.   At the bottom of ancient well in a jungle there is well and in that well is treasure and a all consuming blob like entity Caltiki.   This is a very good B horror  movie and well worth seeing .


----------



## Rodders

Watching a movies called White Space, which definitely fits the B movie category,

I have to admit that i quite enjoyed it.


----------



## Khaldun

For some reason, I love Epic Movie.


----------



## BAYLOR

Khaldun said:


> For some reason, I love Epic Movie.



It does entertain.


----------



## BAYLOR

KGeo777 said:


> Laserblast I have not got around to watching.



*Spaceways * 1953 a film based on a radio play by science fiction writer  Charles Eric Maine .  Ive only seen clips of this one.


----------



## BAYLOR

*The Dark* 1978 staring William Devane and Cathy Lee Crosby .  This film is about alien extra terrestrial  from parts unknown with laser beam eyes  who somehow  lands on earth without a spaceship and, for reasons known only to himself , goes on a killing rampage on the streets of LA at night .   There is absolutely no coherent story telling or any entertainment value whatsoever  in this cinema horse pile.


----------



## The Scribbling Man

^^ I watched that recently. Pretty bad. It was intended as a zombie/spiritual horror film and then re-edited and plastered with last-minute FX to make it an alien/sci-fi film. I did enjoy it ironically. The kill-spree at the end is fun. If most of the film was like that and less investigative it'd be a lot more entertaining.

Last night I started watching *Without Warning *1980 (also called *The Warning*, contrarily). Very low budget, sci-fi horror, pre-dating and often compared with *Predator*. I plan to finish it this evening.


----------



## BAYLOR

The Scribbling Man said:


> ^^ I watched that recently. Pretty bad. It was intended as a zombie/spiritual horror film and then re-edited and plastered with last-minute FX to make it an alien/sci-fi film. I did enjoy it ironically. The kill-spree at the end is fun. If most of the film was like that and less investigative it'd be a lot more entertaining.
> 
> Last night I started watching *Without Warning *1980 (also called *The Warning*, contrarily). Very low budget, sci-fi horror, pre-dating and often compared with *Predator*. I plan to finish it this evening.



Without Warning  stared Jack Palance .   Siskel and Ebert panned it.


----------



## KGeo777

The guy playing the alien in Without Warning also played the alien in Predator.


----------



## BAYLOR

KGeo777 said:


> The guy playing the alien in Without Warning also played the alien in Predator.



Id like to see remake of Without Warning .


----------



## KGeo777

BAYLOR said:


> Id like to see remake of Without Warning .



I am surprised there was never a sequel but it was a pretty obscure drive-in flick.


----------



## The Scribbling Man

KGeo777 said:


> The guy playing the alien in Without Warning also played the alien in Predator.



Interesting!


----------



## BAYLOR

The Scribbling Man said:


> Interesting!



Famous  stuntman B movie actor and star of  serial  *Undersea Kingdom*  Ray Crash Corrigan's last acting gig was  in the movie *It The Terror from Beyond Space  1958 *This film films written  by Jerome Bixby was one of the inspiration for the  movie *Alien* . In fact the plot of* Alien* bears more the similarities to this film. Corrigan played the monster but, unfortunately rubber monster suit that wore was too small for him, There is are scenes in the film where the monster is seemingly sticking it's tongue out , it was in actuality Ray Corrigans chin sticking out !


----------



## The Scribbling Man

^^ yes, I've been meaning to watch *It The Terror Beyond Space* for a while for its connection to *Alien *(though I am generally a sucker for a good old Sci fi b movie).


----------



## BAYLOR

The Scribbling Man said:


> ^^ yes, I've been meaning to watch *It The Terror Beyond Space* for a while for its connection to *Alien *(though I am generally a sucker for a good old Sci fi b movie).



There is nothing like a classic science fiction film  

Also like Mario Brava's*  Planet of the Vampires   *That too one the cinema inspirations for Alien . Its actually a pretty damed good science fiction film .

Hammer films  also  made pretty good science fiction

*X From the Unknown * 1956
*Quatermass and the Pit*  1967 directed by Roy Ward Baker who gave us the film *A Night To Remember. *I also like the 1958 6 part series version of Quatermass and the Pit with with Andre  Morrell in the role of Quatermass.


----------



## BAYLOR

*The Conquest of Space* 1955  produced by George Pal  and directed by Byron Haskin .  both of the men did the classic 1953  film *War of the Worlds*. Story wise Coquest was a very  ambition film but, what we got was something far lessened lacking.     It's a decent film with some very impressive visuals for their time but, It is not not a great film.


----------



## The Scribbling Man

I love a good Sci fi B movie, particularly from the 50's. Or just old school monster mayhem in general. Some favourites:

*The Beast From 20,000 Fathoms
20 Million Miles To Earth
The Incredible Shrinking Man
Forbidden Planet* (if that counts... Higher budget than most) 
*Invasion of The Bodysnatchers* 
*Tarantula! *(genuinely scares me, since I have a spider phobia and they use a real spider) 
*Them! *

The 1980's B movie "*The Hidden*" is a real gem as well. 

One of my hobbies is taking old, low budget films and trying to improve on them with modern editing; removing some of the worse shots, trimming for pacing etc. Not to replace the original, but as an experiment. I ended up removing 30 minutes of footage from *Creature from the Black Lagoon* without cutting any scenes or altering the narrative... Nuts how slow that film is.


----------



## BAYLOR

The Scribbling Man said:


> I love a good Sci fi B movie, particularly from the 50's. Or just old school monster mayhem in general. Some favourites:
> 
> *The Beast From 20,000 Fathoms
> 20 Million Miles To Earth
> The Incredible Shrinking Man
> Forbidden Planet* (if that counts... Higher budget than most)
> *Invasion of The Bodysnatchers
> Tarantula! *(genuinely scares me, since I have a spider phobia and they use a real spider)
> *Them! *
> 
> The 1980's B movie "*The Hidden*" is a real gem as well.
> 
> One of my hobbies is taking old, low budget films and trying to improve on them with modern editing; removing some of the worse shots, trimming for pacing etc. Not to replace the original, but as an experiment. I ended up removing 30 minutes of footage from *Creature from the Black Lagoon* without cutting any scenes or altering the narrative... Nuts how slow that film is.



A terrific list of classics.


----------



## Judderman

Alone in the Dark (1982). Kind of a B-movie horror with a group of psychopaths who escape from a mental asylum. But includes great actors such as Jack Palance, Donald Pleasance and Martin Landau. At one point they are in a Punk rock club. Quite entertaining.


----------



## tde44

Really bad movie, couldn't make it more than 1/4 of the way through and I have a high tolerance for 'pain': 2021 Virus Shark


----------



## Piman25

Judderman said:


> Alone in the Dark (1982). Kind of a B-movie horror with a group of psychopaths who escape from a mental asylum. But includes great actors such as Jack Palance, Donald Pleasance and Martin Landau. At one point they are in a Punk rock club. Quite entertaining.


Love this movie.


----------



## BAYLOR

*Doomsday Machine* 1972.     A godawful outer space post apcaufltic film made on the cheap, and it shows.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

BAYLOR said:


> *Doomsday Machine* 1972.     A godawful outer space post apcaufltic film made on the cheap, and it shows.




Indeed.  Not even worth making fun of.  Really, really bad.


----------



## BAYLOR

Victoria Silverwolf said:


> Indeed.  Not even worth making fun of.  Really, really bad.



Not even worthy of Mystery Science  3000.


----------



## BAYLOR

*Journey to the Center of Time *1967    Story wise it bears a striking resemblance to the terrific 1964 film *The Time Travellers     *But, overall Journey is not a  very good film at all.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

BAYLOR said:


> *Journey to the Center of Time *1967    Story wise it bears a striking resemblance to the terrific 1964 film *The Time Travellers     *But, overall Journey is not a  very good film at all.




The lack of a budget really hurts this one.


----------



## BAYLOR

Victoria Silverwolf said:


> The lack of a budget really hurts this one.



Yes,  combined with  the lack of a an intelligent script and good story , poor direction,  inept editing and diabolically bad acting .


----------



## BAYLOR

*Frankenstein 1970*  1958  Not one of Boris Karloff's better films but him being in it makes it watchable.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

BAYLOR said:


> *Frankenstein 1970*  1958  Not one of Boris Karloff's better films but him being in it makes it watchable.




"Watchable" might be the best word.  Karloff always added talent and class to even his worst films (*The Ape*, *The Terror*, the four Mexican films for which he filmed scenes in the USA.)


----------



## BAYLOR

Victoria Silverwolf said:


> "Watchable" might be the best word.  Karloff always added talent and class to even his worst films (*The Ape*, *The Terror*, the four Mexican films for which he filmed scenes in the USA.)



Yes he did.  

I also like him when hosted *Thriller* . I wish the next work had given that show more of a chance than they did.


----------



## The Scribbling Man

I got around to *It! The Terror From Beyond Space* recently. Some influence can be seen, but to call *Alien* a remake is just silly. If it really influenced *Alien* as much as people claim, Ripley would have spent the entire runtime serving sandwiches and caressing men with minor injuries.


----------



## narrativus

There is a market for bad movies it's just not a large market. Mostly indie productions. The low-budget and low-turnout complement each other because you couldn't spend a lot on something that wasn't going to get distributed. That being said, let's face it, it's a fantasy and some of our fantasies are dumb and we like it that way! Dumb can be fun.


----------



## Timebender

The 1959 _*Santa Claus *_movie, not to be confused with Tim Allen's _*The Santa Clause *_movie.
Although I of course love Joel and the Bots riffing it, even on its own it is so entertainingly bizarre and corny that I can't help but enjoy it.
Big Brother Santa Claus versus the incompetent forces of Hell, with aid from Merlin and a sad little Mexican girl.


----------



## BAYLOR

Timebender said:


> The 1959 _*Santa Claus *_movie, not to be confused with Tim Allen's _*The Santa Clause *_movie.
> Although I of course love Joel and the Bots riffing it, even on its own it is so entertainingly bizarre and corny that I can't help but enjoy it.
> Big Brother Santa Claus versus the incompetent forces of Hell, with aid from Merlin and a sad little Mexican girl.



Ive never heard of this film.


----------



## Droflet

Lucky you.


----------



## BAYLOR

Droflet said:


> Lucky you.



Is it as good a film as *Santa Claus Conquers the Martians*?**


----------



## Droflet

Up there with the biggies.


----------



## BAYLOR

Droflet said:


> Up there with the biggies.



Hm, sounds like must see bad movie .


----------



## paranoid marvin

BAYLOR said:


> Is it as good a film as *Santa Claus Conquers the Martians*?**




Wasn't there something like this featured in Scrooged?


----------



## BAYLOR

paranoid marvin said:


> Wasn't there something like this featured in Scrooged?



*The Night the Reindeer * Died  Spoof trailer in Scooged  .


----------



## paranoid marvin

BAYLOR said:


> *The Night the Reindeer * Died  Spoof trailer in Scooged  .




That's the one!


----------



## BAYLOR

paranoid marvin said:


> That's the one!



Staring Lee Majors.


----------



## BAYLOR

*The Land That Time Forgot*  1975  Staring Doug McClure  This based on the classic novel by Edgar Rice Burroughs. Americans and Germans abroad a U-boat find a mysterious land  Caprona populated by dinosaurs  and  primitive humans . This film hasn't aged all that well but, the writing  and acting in the film more than  make up for dated effects and predictions .  This film is fun to watch and would and could make an intriguing reboot.


----------



## paranoid marvin

The Land That Time Forgot is a classic B movie , and McClure is a classic B movie actor. I think there was a remake on the Sci Fi Channel, but I didn't bother watching it, so I've no idea just had bad it is. It also appears as one of the movies in Mystery Theatre 3000 which is worth a watch. It's a shame that he sequel 'The People That Time Forgot' wasn't up to much , but the original still stands up fairly well.


----------



## BAYLOR

paranoid marvin said:


> The Land That Time Forgot is a classic B movie , and McClure is a classic B movie actor. I think there was a remake on the Sci Fi Channel, but I didn't bother watching it, so I've no idea just had bad it is. It also appears as one of the movies in Mystery Theatre 3000 which is worth a watch. It's a shame that he sequel 'The People That Time Forgot' wasn't up to much , but the original still stands up fairly well.



Ive seen the *People that Time Forgot *, godawful film

I loved  *At The Earths Core* with McClure and Peter Cushing . Cheesy but fun to watch .You can see that both actors had a lot a fun doing this film.


----------



## paranoid marvin

BAYLOR said:


> Ive seen the *People that Time Forgot *, godawful film
> 
> I loved  *At The Earths Core* with McClure and Peter Cushing . That is cheesy but it a fun . You can see that both actors had a lot a fun doing this film.




Earths Core is a great film; you can kind of see where they got the inspiration for The Core from! Another good McClure film is Warlords of Atlantis.


----------



## BAYLOR

paranoid marvin said:


> Earths Core is a great film; you can kind of see where they got the inspiration for The Core from! Another good McClure film is Warlords of Atlantis.



   I think that had John Carter been a hit,  we might have reboots of all of this other films.   There is a graphic novel in which all of th character from all of Burroughs various ages get together to protect the earth from an Alien Invasion.  

Ive seen Warlords of Atlantis , it is a terrific film.


----------



## KGeo777

Boloo!!!

As far as galoos are concerned, McClure's character is refreshingly not neurotic or hampered by anything--he's just the average adventure hero dealing with the situation best he can and the U-boat captain is a good character--plus the woman is a scientist and there's no big deal made of that instead of making some speech about it.
This and AT THE EARTH'S CORE I like the most--although WARLORDS OF ATLANTIS I like as well--but PEOPLE THAT TIME FORGOT is not so good. And  McClure is badly utilized there, deviates quite a bit from the source novel apparently.


----------



## BAYLOR

KGeo777 said:


> Boloo!!!
> 
> As far as galoos are concerned, McClure's character is refreshingly not neurotic or hampered by anything--he's just the average adventure hero dealing with the situation best he can and the U-boat captain is a good character--plus the woman is a scientist and there's no big deal made of that instead of making some speech about it.
> This and AT THE EARTH'S CORE I like the most--although WARLORDS OF ATLANTIS I like as well--but PEOPLE THAT TIME FORGOT is not so good. And  McClure is badly utilized there, deviates quite a bit from the source novel apparently.



In film* The People That Time Forgot ,  t*he producers dispensed with the novel completely and and gave us this reimagined B movie  cinema stink bomb.


----------



## Timebender

BAYLOR said:


> Is it as good a film as *Santa Claus Conquers the Martians*?**



*BETTER.*

In all seriousness, while the plot isn't quite as dumb as Martians, the execution is just as cheesy and bizarre, if not more so.


----------



## BAYLOR

Timebender said:


> *BETTER.*
> 
> In all seriousness, while the plot isn't quite as dumb as Martians, the execution is just as cheesy and bizarre, if not more so.



Did it get the *Mystery Science 3000 *Treatment?


----------



## Timebender

BAYLOR said:


> Did it get the *Mystery Science 3000 *Treatment?



Oh, indeed it did.


----------



## BAYLOR

Timebender said:


> Oh, indeed it did.



Its a great way for a bad film to be truly immortalized.

Back to good films for a minute , Have you ever seen the Diamajin  Trilogy of  movies? They were made in the mid 1960's by Toho studio in Japan , Fantasy films and, they are very good films  Even by today's standards they look pretty damed good.


----------



## BAYLOR

*Captain Nemo and the Underwater City* 1969  staring Robert Ryan and Chuck Conners .  It's in B Movie territory but this a very good  and underrated film .  Ive seen it multiple times and  it never gets old.


----------



## KGeo777

BAYLOR said:


> In film* The People That Time Forgot ,  t*he producers dispensed with the novel completely and and gave us this reimagined B movie  cinema stink bomb.


I am guessing it was the AIP side that messed with it.
The Amicus co-producer Subotsky wanted to do sword and sorcery-that's why it has some elements of that. Frazetta-style tapestries.
He was going to do a Thongor movie.
David Prowse is the masked executioner in the movie. He was going to be Thongor.


----------



## BAYLOR

KGeo777 said:


> I am guessing it was the AIP side that messed with it.
> The Amicus co-producer Subotsky wanted to do sword and sorcery-that's why it has some elements of that. Frazetta-style tapestries.
> He was going to do a Thongor movie.
> David Prowse is the masked executioner in the movie. He was going to be Thongor.



I wish they had done  *Throngor* .


----------



## Timebender

BAYLOR said:


> Its a great way for a bad film to be truly immortalized.
> 
> Back to good films for a minute , Have you ever seen the Diamajin  Trilogy of  movies? They were made in the mid 1960's by Toho studio in Japan , Fantasy films and, they are very good films  Even by today's standards they look pretty damed good.



No, I haven't seen them. I'll have to check them out!


----------



## BAYLOR

Timebender said:


> No, I haven't seen them. I'll have to check them out!



They are terrific film , you like them .  


Also  


*Battle in Space * 
*Magic Serpent 
Kwaidon  *1965 Japanese ghost story horror anthology film . 
*Mantago*  A K A *Attack of the Mushroom People* , It loosely based on the  William Hope Hodgson horror short story *A Voice in the Night . *Its a  really creepy horror film very atmospheric first rate stuff ! 

all great films  !


----------



## BAYLOR

*The Day Mars Invaded Earth* 1963   A good film , a bit like an extended  Twilight Zone episode .


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

BAYLOR said:


> *The Day Mars Invaded Earth* 1963   A good film , a bit like an extended  Twilight Zone episode .




That one is an interesting little film, particularly because



Spoiler



The invaders win!


----------



## BAYLOR

Victoria Silverwolf said:


> That one is an interesting little film, particularly because
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The invaders win!



I love a good  happy ending.


----------



## BAYLOR

*Earth vs the Spide*r 1958 is just another another run of the mill mutant giant arachnid on the rampage movie . The only good thing this film does have is, school janitor Fred Ziffel's brief and unsuccessful last stand against the rampaging giant spider .


----------



## BAYLOR

*The Man With The Synthetic Brain* 1965.   Cinema schlock .


----------



## BAYLOR

*Missile to the Moon* 1958 when I saw this movie I had no idea that this movie looked like the place they filmed several Star Trek episodes and the indirect sunlight, the lunar sky is blue. And on this moon there are menacing rock men who look like actors in bad loose fitting sponge rubber costumes and, cheesy looking puppet. like bigeyes giant spiders and pale woman on the moon who have no men. The most memorable bit dialogue in the sill film " Gary stay out of the Sun! " Gary didn't listen of corse and, roasted and, via bad special effects, turned into an anatomy class life-size burned plastic Skeleton.


----------



## Vince W

*Princess of Mars *2009. A painful adaptation to watch. Watching this will bring on Lovecraftian levels of madness.


----------



## KGeo777

The Asylum. I didn't know they did a John Carter mockbuster.
I do like the name for one mockbuster they did--the rip off of *I Am Legend *and *the Omega Man*. They called it *I Am Omega*.

I am surprised though that they got away with using the name *The Terminators* for a film.
But what is really bad about them is they brag about making bad movies. They take it as a badge of honor if they make a movie people laugh at. 
Occasionally I understand they manage to do better--like their version of *When A Stranger Calls* is allegedly better than the official remake.
And they released an Eric Red movie which is supposed to be decent.


----------



## BAYLOR

Roger Corman  did a Fantastic Four film . Ive seen clips of it looks vey cheesy but I think movie studio should have released ,  It was made for. 5 million dollars . Even if was not blockbuster the studio might have least gotten it's money back.    Maybe it would have become one of those so  bad it s good  cult films.


----------



## BAYLOR

Vince W said:


> *Princess of Mars *2009. A painful adaptation to watch. Watching this will bring on Lovecraftian levels of madness.



The one with Traci Lords and Antonio Sabato Jr ? Yeah I saw about 5 minutes of that atrocious film.


----------



## BAYLOR

*Cat women on the Moon   *1953  this film actually makes *Missile to the Moon* Look good and that alone is impressive achievement. And Like it successor film the Cat women on the moon also have a giant spider problem only their are theirs are much smaller.


----------



## KGeo777

The Corman Fantastic Four--it's well-made for a such a rush job--better than the 2005 version.
But it is cheap and the fire fx are bad cgi although not so bad for the time they were done.
The cast was good.


----------



## BAYLOR

KGeo777 said:


> The Corman Fantastic Four--it's well-made for a such a rush job--better than the 2005 version.
> But it is cheap and the fire fx are bad cgi although not so bad for the time they were done.
> The cast was good.



Even if flopped,  it was cheap enough so, at the very least  it would have made back it's costs. And , DVD sales would have made it profitable.


----------



## BAYLOR

*The Brain Eaters *1958  A mysterious giant metal cone emerges from the ground containing  parasitic  creatures that attach themselves to person and take over their minds.  The film had an interesting  story concept but was not that great a film.


----------



## BAYLOR

*The Undead * 1957   This film actually has an intriguing premise two scents using hypnosis on a young woman send back in time to pervious incantation who is about executed a witch .  Future self saves past self from jail the problem is that in saving the girl about to be executed , here future selves will never exist, so one the sceneries finds way to travel back using the test subject. He put right history.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

*The Brain Eaters *is like a cheap version of Heinlein's _The Puppet Masters_.  Leonard Nimoy has a small role at the end, unrecognizable in old age makeup, but you can tell it's his voice.

From Wikipedia:



> After its release, science fiction author Robert A. Heinlein sued for plagiarism, asking for damages of $150,000, claiming that _The Brain Eaters_ was based on his 1951 novel _The Puppet Masters_. Corman insisted that he was unfamiliar with Heinlein's work, both while reading the script and during the film's production. He did, however, see the obvious comparisons once he read the novel, so Corman settled out of court for $5,000 and acceded to Heinlein's demand that he receive no screen credit, as the author found the film "wanting".  The lawsuit that resulted halted actor John Payne's intention of producing a film based on Heinlein's novel.



*The Undead *is odd enough to be rather endearing. The story goes that the screenplay was originally was supposed to be in blank verse!


----------



## Ursa major

KGeo777 said:


> The Asylum.


Their version of Sherlock Holmes -- _Sir Arthur Conan Doyle's Sherlock Holmes_ -- was on the TV not that long ago. Not bad enough to be good, and not good enough by a long way.

In amongst all the other nonsenses, what I (unfortunately) recall most of all is the time-filling (which used up a _lot_ of time), in particular the "running around through the bushes" scene and the "man slowly going down and then up a cliff while hanging on a rope" scene.

If I hadn't been doing something else while I was (barely) watching the film, I might very well have lost the will to live.


----------



## BAYLOR

*Attack of the Giant Leeches  *1959. What can you say about a movie about swamp people being attacked by two stuntmen dressed in bad rubber leech costumes.


----------



## Ursa major

BAYLOR said:


> What can you say about a movie about swamp people being attacked by two stuntmen dressed in bad rubber leech costumes


That the acting of all involved was bloodless...?


----------



## BAYLOR

Ursa major said:


> That the acting of all involved was bloodless...?



Funny, I don't  recall any type of acting bloodless or otherwise. 

What  the producers might have considered doing was , dressing those  leeches in waterproof black capes  .


----------



## BAYLOR

*The Giant Gila Monster  * 1959 In this one you have rampaging 70 foot gila monster going around the Texas desert feasting on the locals the locals. So, this teen takes his hot rod car , put nitro in it , tracks down the giant marauding Lizard and sends his car crashing into the monster killing it . It's a pretty silly film with cheap production values but, creepy musical score  , it's fun to watch.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

BAYLOR said:


> *Attack of the Giant Leeches  *1959. What can you say about a movie about swamp people being attacked by two stuntmen dressed in bad rubber leech costumes.




What's interesting about this one is the sweaty, sultry, Tennessee Williams feeling to the setting.  And the cheating wife in her leopard print underwear.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

BAYLOR said:


> *The Giant Gila Monster  * 1959 In this one you have rampaging 70 foot gila monster going around the Texas desert feasting on the locals the locals. So, this teen takes his hot rod car , put nitro in it , tracks down the giant marauding Lizard and sends his car crashing into the monster killing it . It's a pretty silly film with cheap production values but, creepy musical score  , it's fun to watch.




What is most memorable is the hero's horrible songs, particularly _and the Lord said laugh, children, laugh _with that annoying _plink plink plink _on the guitar.  Of course, _my baby she rocks and rolls _with the hammering as background is pretty darn bad, too.


----------



## KGeo777

I do enjoy the Killer Shrews.
I think it's brilliant.
The hero almost gets killed by the guy who is jealous and the former's reaction as he rubs his jaw is funny --he looks like he is thinking "gee this guy is a real problem."

And then the jump scare with the shrew behind the door.
Even using those dogs--it was a clever way of getting the fx out of it.
And it is a monster siege movie--years before NOTLD.
Shrews and The Flesh Eaters deserve more praise for economical filmmaking.
The latter is shot entirely on a  beach. 
Omar the beatnik is a memorable character.


----------



## BAYLOR

Victoria Silverwolf said:


> What's interesting about this one is the sweaty, sultry, Tennessee Williams feeling to the setting.  And the cheating wife in her leopard print underwear.



* Attack of the Giant Leeches an * Andrew Lloyd Weber musical .


----------



## Droflet

What???????


----------



## BAYLOR

Droflet said:


> What???????



Im kidding.


----------



## BAYLOR

*Island of Terror *1966 staring Peter Cushing in this one an island and it inhalants are menaced by a tentacle Bone eating silicone monsters. Its a pretty decent B movie .


----------



## The Scribbling Man

^^ Decent + B movie + old = added to watchlist


----------



## KGeo777

I like Island of Terror--also Night of the Big Heat aka Island of the Burning Doomed.

Has a memorable line concerning Cushing's character. "Well he can't come you selfish bitch, he's dead." 
What's extra interesting is that line was spoken to Jane Merrow who more recently became a producer and one of the films she made was a version of the story The Damned Thing.


----------



## BAYLOR

KGeo777 said:


> I like Island of Terror--also Night of the Big Heat aka Island of the Burning Doomed.
> 
> Has a memorable line concerning Cushing's character. "Well he can't come you selfish bitch, he's dead."
> What's extra interesting is that line was spoken to Jane Merrow who more recently became a producer and one of the films she made was a version of the story The Damned Thing.



Ive seen *Island of the Burning Doomed* ,wasn't a bad a film.


----------



## BAYLOR

*The Frozen Dead *1966   An evil Nazi scientist found a way in the 1940's to cryonically freeze Nazi soldiers and leaders with plans to revive them  20 plus years later .  It's actually a pretty good science fiction horror film.


----------



## KGeo777

I liked it.


----------



## BAYLOR

KGeo777 said:


> I liked it.



They used to play it on the Creature Double feature alot back in the 1970's


----------



## BAYLOR

*Black Sabbath  *1963   Its a horror anthology three tales of terror one of which had Boris Karloff . This film is must see, it is simply one the best of all time.


----------



## BAYLOR

*The Boogens  1981   * A really fun little monster movie. This film is largely forgotten.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf

> *Black Sabbath *1963 Its a horror anthology three tales of terror one of which had Boris Karloff . This film is must see, it is simply one the best of all time.



I understand the original Italian version offers the three stories in a different order.



> *The Boogens 1981 *A really fun little monster movie. This film is largely forgotten.



I saw it when it first came out.  An unusual example of the genre.


----------



## BAYLOR

Victoria Silverwolf said:


> I understand the original Italian version offers the three stories in a different order.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw it when it first came out.  An unusual example of the genre.



Both very entertaining  films .


----------



## BAYLOR

*This Island Earth * 1955  could have actually been a great film had the people producing it had an understanding of  Science fiction.


----------



## Foxbat

I liked This Island Earth despite its silly science. Now where’s my XC Condenser....


----------



## BAYLOR

Foxbat said:


> I liked This Island Earth despite its silly science. Now where’s my XC Condenser....


It was based on the novel of the same name  by Raymond Jones published 1952 .


----------



## Foxbat

BAYLOR said:


> It was based on the novel of the same name  by Raymond Jones published 1952 .


I’ll have to look out for that one. Does the silly science come from the book or the movie?


----------



## Droflet

Yes, it was silly, but still good fun. I liked the mut-ants.


----------



## BAYLOR

Foxbat said:


> I’ll have to look out for that one. Does the silly science come from the book or the movie?



I owned  book at one time  but never read it  and,  I foolishly gave it away . Im not sure, but I think the movie does diverge significantly from the book.


----------



## TheHeartbreak91

mac1 said:


> Does anyone else have a soft spot for films that you love for all the wrong reasons?
> 
> In my opinion there is nothing better than sitting down with a few friends and ridiculing a terrible movie. Let me start with the travesty that was : -
> 
> *Volcano* - I loved that movie! Remember when they stopped the flow of lava with a combination of parked buses and water!?!!? Or who can forget the scene where our hero is hanging off a metal ladder with his bare hands, above a river of lava, and although the ladder is warping from the heat, still he hangs on! Also I loved the way that New York coveniently had storm drains just in the right place to divert the flow of lava - classic stuff.
> 
> Anyone ever seen an episode of Mystery Science Theater 3000, that show is great. For anyone that doesn't know, each episode consists of a guy, with 2 robot puppets making sarcastic comments over such classic B-Movies as "Attack Of The Killer Shrews", "Deathstalker And The Warriors From Hell", "Terror From The Year 5000", and my own personal favorite "Santa Claus Conquers The Martians". It is all good.


Ha! Yeh me and my brother we have loads of films like this but they're usually amazing films just the acting needs ridiculed. Like the Harry Potters for example some of the young folk acting are hilarious. Still class films but when Harry thinks he's hard and starts his nonsense he does need the piss ripped out of him.


----------



## urrutiap

William Shatner's Kingdom of the Spiders is one example of a really cheesy goofy bad B-movie. That and his fellow Star Trek buddies in movies like Night of the Lupus and Invasion of the Body Snatchers.

that one scene in Kingdom of the Spiders at the end of the movie with William Shatner covered with "poisonous" tarantulas is really something


----------



## BAYLOR

urrutiap said:


> William Shatner's Kingdom of the Spiders is one example of a really cheesy goofy bad B-movie. That and his fellow Star Trek buddies in movies like Night of the Lupus and Invasion of the Body Snatchers.
> 
> that one scene in Kingdom of the Spiders at the end of the movie with William Shatner covered with "poisonous" tarantulas is really something


And, the end scene where the Spiders have left ad everything is covered by webs.

Both version of Invasion of the Body Snatchers   are quite good for different reasons .  Kevin McCarthy whole played the lead in the 1956 film , had a cameo in the 1978 film,


----------



## Judderman

They used real tarantulas! Shatner would never be associated with a b-movie surely.


----------



## BAYLOR

Judderman said:


> They used real tarantulas! Shatner would never be associated with a b-movie surely.



Not one spider got a best Oscar nod .


----------



## JunkMonkey

BAYLOR said:


> And, the end scene where the Spiders have left ad everything is covered by webs.
> 
> Both version of Invasion of the Body Snatchers   are quite good for different reasons .  Kevin McCarthy whole played the lead in the 1956 film , had a cameo in the 1978 film,




To be horribly pedantic there have been FOUR versions of Invasion of the Body Snatchers.  In addition to the famous two there was also Body Snatchers  made in 1993 and The Invasion  in 2007.    A fifth version is wallowing around in development hell somewhere









						‘Invasion of the Body Snatchers’ Remake in the Works at Warner Bros.
					

Warner Bros. has launched a remake of the classic science-fiction movie “Invasion of the Body Snatchers” and set the project up with producer John Davis. “The Conjuring 2” s…




					variety.com
				




And I've always maintained that Kevin McCarthy's appearance in the 1978 version (in which he was played the same, though in the 1978 version unnamed, character) made it a sequel not a remake.


----------



## JunkMonkey

Ursa major said:


> Their version of Sherlock Holmes -- _Sir Arthur Conan Doyle's Sherlock Holmes_ -- was on the TV not that long ago. Not bad enough to be good, and not good enough by a long way.
> 
> In amongst all the other nonsenses, what I (unfortunately) recall most of all is the time-filling (which used up a _lot_ of time), in particular the "running around through the bushes" scene and the "man slowly going down and then up a cliff while hanging on a rope" scene.
> 
> If I hadn't been doing something else while I was (barely) watching the film, I might very well have lost the will to live.




If this is the one with the dinosaur in the mill building, the hot air balloon at the end, and Captain Jack's boyfriend wondering what happened to his career then I particularly enjoyed spotting the modern estate agents'  'For Sale' signs in one shot. (Which a quick Google of the phone number clearly visible told me that the London Streets were in fact a town in North Wales.) And realising the crank handle Holmes was frantically turning at one point, as he steered the Steam-Punk dirigible, was an old meat grinder, turned upside down and hot glue gunned to the set.


----------



## paranoid marvin

Judderman said:


> They used real tarantulas! Shatner would never be associated with a b-movie surely.




The Shat seems to be game for a laugh for most things. He's been in all sorts of movies and recorded at least one album of songs. I went to see his one-man show at a Star trek convention and it was absolutely brilliant.


----------



## JunkMonkey

I would like to thank this thread for making me do this.


----------



## Ursa major

JunkMonkey said:


> If this is the one with the dinosaur in the mill building


That's the one.


----------



## BAYLOR

JunkMonkey said:


> I would like to thank this thread for making me do this.


It looks a bit like the scene with Cary Grant  in Hitchcock's *North by Northwest *


----------



## JunkMonkey

It is.  I took Cary Grant out (repainted the sky and ground a bit to cover up) and put Kevin McCarthy and Dana Wynter in. I was going to label it 'Capricorn One' but I thought that was pushing the joke too far.


----------



## BAYLOR

JunkMonkey said:


> It is.  I took Cary Grant out (repainted the sky and ground a bit to cover up) and put Kevin McCarthy and Dana Wynter in. I was going to label it 'Capricorn One' but I thought that was pushing the joke too far.



Very well done .


----------



## BAYLOR

*Journey to the Seventh Planet *1962     This is a very good and very underrated science fiction adventure film staring John Agar


----------



## JunkMonkey

BAYLOR said:


> *Journey to the Seventh Planet *1962     This is a very good and very underrated science fiction adventure film staring John Agar



YES!  It is, isn't it?  Reminds me of some of Bradbury's Martian Chronicles stories and Solaris (the film not the book).


----------



## Guttersnipe

Santa Claus Conquers the Martians (1964)


----------



## JunkMonkey

Guttersnipe said:


> Santa Claus Conquers the Martians (1964)



with or without Joel and the Bots?


----------



## BAYLOR

JunkMonkey said:


> YES!  It is, isn't it?  Reminds me of some of Bradbury's Martian Chronicles stories and Solaris (the film not the book).



An Interesting comparison .  Yes , now that I think about , that one does have bit Bradbury and Lem in it.


----------



## Robert Zwilling

The Black Scorpion from 1957. The scorpions were cool and even fought amongst themselves while the human actors spent a lot of time floundering around.


----------



## BAYLOR

Robert Zwilling said:


> The Black Scorpion from 1957. The scorpions were cool and even fought amongst themselves while the human actors spent a lot of time floundering around.



Ive seen that film. Its  decent film the scorpions looked good but,  they should have gone bigger with the film budget.


----------



## BAYLOR

*Kronos* 1957 An alien ship comes to earth takes possession of a project scientist ,leave behind a giants double cubed Robot which the alien possessed scientist uses to attack , drain energy from power plants then destroy them . This is a pretty good underrated science fiction film.


----------



## Guttersnipe

JunkMonkey said:


> with or without Joel and the Bots?


I think you're asking if I've seen it on Mystery Science Theater. I haven't but I'd love to.


----------



## BAYLOR

Guttersnipe said:


> I think you're asking if I've seen it on Mystery Science Theater. I haven't but I'd love to.



The comments they make about the grade z films they are forced  to watch are hilarious.


----------



## BAYLOR

*The Gorgan *1964,  one of Hammers best Horror films.


----------



## BAYLOR

Hammer made so  many terrific Horror and  Science fiction films.


----------



## BAYLOR

I liked  Hammers  1959  film *The Mummy.* Story, acting ,production, this is a first rate film and , Christoper Lee and Peter Cushing are both at their best in this film.


----------



## Vince W

*The Mummy* (2017) which starred Tom Cruise was better than most reviewers said. It had some good action and while it wasn't perfect I'd watch it again some time.


----------



## BAYLOR

Vince W said:


> *The Mummy* (2017) which starred Tom Cruise was better than most reviewers said. It had some good action and while it wasn't perfect I'd watch it again some time.



Ive seen   it few time since , Id give it about B+. It was interesting seeing Tom Cruise  and Russell Crowe in a film together in.  Sofia Boutella as the Mummy was quite good.


----------



## AnRoinnUltra

*Plughead Rewired (1994) *For some reason matter transporting vehicles* need acres of ducting hose -not sure if the film was a tongue in cheek comedy but it came across as very funny; watched it years ago and would do it again.

*a whadyamacall it truck that lets you drive to anywhere in the world in an instant.


----------



## BAYLOR

dwndrgn said:


> I absolutely LOVED Buckaroo Banzai...they enjoyed poking fun at themselves while making that and it is just general goofy fun.



It should have been start of a major film franchise.


----------



## JunkMonkey

AnRoinnUltra said:


> *Plughead Rewired (1994) *For some reason matter transporting vehicles* need acres of ducting hose -not sure if the film was a tongue in cheek comedy but it came across as very funny; watched it years ago and would do it again.
> 
> *a whadyamacall it truck that lets you drive to anywhere in the world in an instant.



I love _Plughead Rewired_!  Watching Vernon Wells chewing the scenery "Welcome to my MIND!" is always fun. The first one is pretty good too.


----------



## BAYLOR

*Track of the Moonbeast *1976 . Man gets hit by meteorite bit which causes he turn in the killer humanoid lizard with really horrible teeth,  when there is a full moon .


----------



## BAYLOR

*Terror From the Year 500*0 1958  had and interesting story idea but the film that was very poorly executed.


----------



## BAYLOR

*The Deadly Mantis *1957 Yes, the mantis looked good but whole premise of this film is downright silly. Overall, this a pretty bad film.


----------



## BAYLOR

Beware the Blob 1972 , This was comedy sequel to the  original 1958 film . Silly but entertaining.


----------



## Robert Zwilling

One of those its so bad its good.
Saw Journey To The Center Of The Earth from 1989 the other day. I liked it because it was extremely cluttered, crazily edited, and any plot line that started never got ended. You can miss the events leading up to the ending of the movie as it is presented as a series very short snippets. Almost like someone fast forwarded the ending, occasionally slowing down to regular speed, with fast forwarded parts cut out. This movie has the distinction of being 2 movies tacked together. The first movie, 8 minutes long was made by the original director. The rest of the movie was directed by a second director, Albert Pyun, which he made into a sequel to Alien From L.A., a movie he made the previous year.


----------



## BAYLOR

Robert Zwilling said:


> One of those its so bad its good.
> Saw Journey To The Center Of The Earth from 1989 the other day. I liked it because it was extremely cluttered, crazily edited, and any plot line that started never got ended. You can miss the events leading up to the ending of the movie as it is presented as a series very short snippets. Almost like someone fast forwarded the ending, occasionally slowing down to regular speed, with fast forwarded parts cut out. This movie has the distinction of being 2 movies tacked together. The first movie, 8 minutes long was made by the original director. The rest of the movie was directed by a second director, Albert Pyun, which he made into a sequel to Alien From L.A., a movie he made the previous year.



There a number difference versions Journey to the Center the Earth films . There is 1993 version which has more in common wit *At The Earth's Core*  by Edgar Rice Burroughs then it does Jues Verne novels . It was Syfy movie , It's  pretty forgettable .


----------



## JunkMonkey

BAYLOR said:


> There a number difference versions Journey to the Center the Earth films . There is 1993 version which has more in common wit *At The Earth's Core*  by Edgar Rice Burroughs then it does Jues Verne novels . It was Syfy movie , It's  pretty forgettable .



Was that the Asylum one with the matter-transmitter and the bevvy of well-armed, large-breasted women in sweaty t shirts?  Gods! that WAS awful,


----------



## paranoid marvin

I've not seen the JTTCOFT (2008) movie, but its sequel Journey 2: The Mysterious Island starring Dwayne Johnson and Michael Caine is a really fun movie.

The only one I remember as a kid was the James Mason version, which was pretty good. The Rick Wakeman musical version is pretty neat also.


----------



## BAYLOR

JunkMonkey said:


> Was that the Asylum one with the matter-transmitter and the bevvy of well-armed, large-breasted women in sweaty t shirts?  Gods! that WAS awful,



The film I remember , they had machine which could travel though the earth crust, They encounter the abominable Snowman who's a very being , had bee cast out his community by his own kind for helping a human child. They teaching for the man who invented the prototype each travel machine , , It was one man expedidtionalry force, by one explorer scientist played by F Murray Abraham , I think .


----------



## JunkMonkey

paranoid marvin said:


> I've not seen the JTTCOFT (2008) movie, but its sequel Journey 2: The Mysterious Island starring Dwayne Johnson and Michael Caine is a really fun movie.



I remember spending most of my time with that one being fascinated by Vanessa Hudgens' rather nice bottom. (I obviously wasn't alone in my fascination, because the director and the cameraman went to a lot of effort to make sure it got more than its fair share of screen time.)


----------



## Robert Zwilling

Journey To The Center Of The Earth is a popular title. These seem more like a reuse of the title rather a remake of the movie.

According to wiki:

Journey to the Center of the Earth (1959 film)
A Journey to the Center of the Earth (1977 film)
Where Time Began (1977) 
Journey to the Center of the Earth (1989 film)
Journey to the Center of the Earth (1993 film)
Journey to the Center of the Earth (1999 miniseries)
Journey to the Center of the Earth (2008 direct-to-video film)
Journey to the Center of the Earth (2008 theatrical film)
Journey to the Center of the Earth (2008 TV film)


----------



## BAYLOR

Robert Zwilling said:


> Journey To The Center Of The Earth is a popular title. These seem more like a reuse of the title rather a remake of the movie.
> 
> According to wiki:
> 
> Journey to the Center of the Earth (1959 film)
> A Journey to the Center of the Earth (1977 film)
> Where Time Began (1977)
> Journey to the Center of the Earth (1989 film)
> Journey to the Center of the Earth (1993 film)
> Journey to the Center of the Earth (1999 miniseries)
> Journey to the Center of the Earth (2008 direct-to-video film)
> Journey to the Center of the Earth (2008 theatrical film)
> Journey to the Center of the Earth (2008 TV film)



Wow!  Looks like It's been remade more times then Beau Geste .


----------

